# Feeding a flock with roosters



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

Hi, since I am pretty new to having chickens I was hoping I could get some feedback on what you feed your flock when you have roosters. I have read that the amount of calcium in layer feed can be very bad for roosters. So would it work if I kept them on grower feed and just kept a dish of oyster shell available at all times for the hens to use as needed? I also offer treats of sun flower seeds, sprouted grain and table scraps along with a dish of grit for them. Thanks!


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have never had any probems with my roosters eating layer rations... I ferment me feed, not sure if it effects things or notq


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's exactly how I fed mine. I never used layer feed at all. My oldest roo is 9 years old now and the oldest girl is over 8.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> I have never had any probems with my roosters eating layer rations... I ferment me feed, not sure if it effects things or notq


But you're not keeping them around, right? For those that want to keep them until a ripe old age it is recommended that they not be on layer due to over working the kidneys.


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

robin416 said:


> That's exactly how I fed mine. I never used layer feed at all. My oldest roo is 9 years old now and the oldest girl is over 8.


Thanks robin416! That's what I will do then. I am planning to cull a few of the roosters, I currently have far to many from the straight run chicks I got, but the ones I keep will be kept long term.


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

powderhogg01 said:


> I have never had any probems with my roosters eating layer rations... I ferment me feed, not sure if it effects things or notq


So far I am just feeding dry feed. I haven't gotten around to comparing fermented vs dry yet. Do you often cull your birds?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a fast cycle when things are going well. I rarely have birds over 2 years of age.. only hens that live that long are broody or awesome layers.. the rooster cycle is a bit different now, as I am starting a breeding project, but in general 2 to 4 years is all i am looking to have birds around for... I like eating chickens far too much to have them around only for eggs


----------



## Farm_mom (May 22, 2014)

powderhogg01 said:


> I have a fast cycle when things are going well. I rarely have birds over 2 years of age.. only hens that live that long are broody or awesome layers.. the rooster cycle is a bit different now, as I am starting a breeding project, but in general 2 to 4 years is all i am looking to have birds around for... I like eating chickens far too much to have them around only for eggs


I love to eat chickens too . But I got some meat bird chicks for that. I like have a set of animals that I will have around for awhile so I can get attached, so that's why I chose to do it this way. I did consider a dual purpose bird, but there are so many fun breeds. I am really enjoying my chickens and am thinking I would eventually like to breed some.


----------

